# Any reps in the North Wales region



## TTbaker (Apr 20, 2012)

Just wondered if there was any local meets i could go to live in Wales just on the boarder 10 miles from chester
any one know of any thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you are near Chester then your nearest is Dani (aka A3DFU - North Midlands) who organises some excellent cruises and curry meets. There's also Les (aka Les - North West) who organises for the North West and has regular monthly meets - that's a bit further for you but I'm on the other side of Chester and always try to get there. Dani's curry cruises are not to be missed.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That's TTOC reps of course not forum reps :wink: All services available to members, click the link below to join.


----------



## TTbaker (Apr 20, 2012)

OW rite where abouts near chester are you ?? when is his next meet then do you know??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We're meeting next for the North West monthly meet on Tuesday night (1st May tomorrow) at the Sandpiper in Bickerstaffe L39 0HD from 7:30pm - see here for details:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247750


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Also keep an eye out on the events forum as we have regular cruises and meets etc in and around the NW and other regions.


----------

